# In at last!!



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi all!

Tried registering last week with 2 different email addresses, but didn't receive an activation email for either. Tried with a 3rd email just now and woohoo it finally worked! Just a note... the FAQ section covers not being able to login after registering, and suggests contacting an administrator. But, as far as I could see, until I actually got access today, there is no way to contact an administrator?

Anyway, I'm new to Audis. Bought an old TT TFSI (09) a couple of weeks ago, and quite liking it! Already had to fit a new bonnet release handle. And also after the heavy rain last week was shocked to see the offside bulkhead area f-u-l-l of water (wiper motor submerged). Drained that following the advice on this forum and all seems OK for now.

Andy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, welcome to the TTF. 
Sorry about the delay registering but the website had Email probs last week
The contact addy is* ttforum @ mail.com * (without the spaces.)
It is there in a couple of places but not always easy to find if new to the site.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

